# Massachusetts Weather



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

What is up with these forcasters? I don't think they know what's going on till it starts snowing. I'm hearing 1-3 another channel says 2-5 another channel says to soon to tell keeping a eye on it. Anyone hear anything good?


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm reading 1-3, Local areas could see 6+ but they wont know until only a few hours in advance. This one is almost unpredictable. you wont know until you wake up...


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Weather channel just said if it stalls could be close to a foot!


----------

